# Blue merle Chi?



## JacksonsMommy (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey! I posted in the newbie forum a while back. I don't own a Chi but dog-sat for one and thought he was so full of personality... I'm curious about the blue merle color. I know it's not a standard Chi color, correct? Are there underlying health issues that go along with this color? I'm asking because I love the blue merle color in all breeds that have it... but if it were to cause health problems, that'd be another story.


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

I have a blue merle Pomeranian. She's 3 now and hasnt shown any health issues aside from issues with her patellas, which is common among the smaller breed of dogs. I wouldnt know about blue merle chi's though. I think there are a few people on here that have merle's that could probably help you with more information better than I can!


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

I own a Blue Merle Male, and he has no none health problems. Mostly in this color you'll know if they have health problems by the time they are ready to leave mom. The most common problems are blind and deafness. So other than that and the usually chihuahua problems. Merles are decent. No problems here.


----------



## Radar_Love (Dec 19, 2007)

I have a long coat Blue Merle. He is healthy, but has outgrown the Chihuahua standard. Other than that, he's perfect!


----------



## L2druid (Dec 28, 2009)

It's not a standard color, no. I think the American Kennel Club is the only one that hasn't outlawed merle in chihuahuas.

The problem lies in the breeding. If two merle dogs are bred to each other they can have pups with defects such as blindness, deafness, and deformities. The merle gene doesn't play well when it's paired with itself. 

When a merle is bred to any other color any merle pups born are as healthy as any other.

Here's a link for more reading, it's on aussies, but the same will happen to any other breed with merle coloration: http://www.lethalwhites.com/doublemerle.html


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Kind of off topic and not to be a thread hijacker... but has anyone seen a merle stay in standard? 6 pounds or less? I think they are beautiful but they always seem to be pretty large. Just wondering if there are any teensy merle's.


----------



## L2druid (Dec 28, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Kind of off topic and not to be a thread hijacker... but has anyone seen a merle stay in standard? 6 pounds or less? I think they are beautiful but they always seem to be pretty large. Just wondering if there are any teensy merle's.


Mage's dad was a blue merle. Yesterday when I picked him up I got to hold him. He weighs 4 1/2 lbs and was very small. If anything, he was a little fat when I saw him. 

Here's the picture of his dad that they have on the site. 









The breeder told me Mage should stay under 6lbs. Somewhere between 5-6. Here's hoping. Going by the growth chart-and I don't know how accurate it is- his current weight tells me he'll be 5-6lbs as well.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh my gosh - Mage's dad is GORGEOUS!! Thanks for posting that pic of him. I've never seen a little merle. All the ones I've seen have been pretty big. He is just a cutie and so is Mage. Will be so fun to watch him grow up. Be sure and post lots of pics of little Mage.


----------



## L2druid (Dec 28, 2009)

Thank you! I know, he was so cute and so small! He did look like a little sausage with legs when I held him though. The breeder's daughter laughed and said her mother spoils them by feeding them constantly.

I'll post LOTS of pics..<3

I'm really hoping he stays in the standard!


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Merle's are my favorite. I know there are plenty of breeders who are against merles and think they should be banned from the showring. So far they are still allowed.

I do understand some of the concern. But if you have a breeder that knows what they are doing, there is not any more danger than breeding any other color.

I just bought a little merle pom and she is so cute! I can't wait to get her, she is 4 weeks old today.


----------



## emilygremily (Jan 20, 2010)

i have a chocolate merle she is mostly white with merle patches on her face.she has no health problems.


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

emilygremily said:


> i have a chocolate merle she is mostly white with merle patches on her face.she has no health problems.


Pictures please!!


----------



## Vivid (Jul 23, 2009)

JacksonsMommy said:


> Hey! I posted in the newbie forum a while back. I don't own a Chi but dog-sat for one and thought he was so full of personality... I'm curious about the blue merle color. I know it's not a standard Chi color, correct? Are there underlying health issues that go along with this color? I'm asking because I love the blue merle color in all breeds that have it... but if it were to cause health problems, that'd be another story.


I've only seen less than a handfull of merle chis that ive found attractive. So I am not a fan of the merles but then again i like solid colors so im biased lol 

From what i understand this is a very new color (around 15-20 years old) which indicates breeding with other breeds which should eliminate them from the show ring ment for purbreeds. As pets, they are fine since i'm betting that they are just as affectionate as the standard chis

To answer the original question regarding health issues, besides the mentioned blindness, deafness and larger than standard dogs i have not heard or seen any other issues when they are bred properly.


----------



## emilygremily (Jan 20, 2010)

will deffo post some pics when i figure out how too.emily is a little picture but i'm a little biased cos she's mine and i love her to bits x


----------



## Vivid (Jul 23, 2009)

emilygremily said:


> will deffo post some pics when i figure out how too.emily is a little picture but i'm a little biased cos she's mine and i love her to bits x


And thats all that matters. I look forward to seeing pics.


----------



## dcatsmeow62 (Feb 19, 2014)

I have a 3 yr old female blue merle chi and she is just under 6lbs. However, I did get a male blue merle and he is 7 months old and already 6-7 lbs. I'm new here, I'd post a picture but not sure how yet.


----------

